# MDI/NEB instruction



## jenniferw404 (Nov 7, 2011)

When billing for an OV 99213 and 94664, if you attach a modifier 25 to the 99213 will Medicare still deny it due to have the same ICD-9?


----------



## alincoln (Nov 29, 2011)

I work in a pulmonologist office and we don't usually have any problems billing/being reimbursed for an office visit with modifer 25 and 94664


----------

